# Polizei verwendet Facebook Foto zur Identifikation



## Freakless08 (12. Juni 2011)

Wie die Hamburger Morgenpost berichtet verwendet die Polizei Facebook um z.B. Verkehrssünder zu ermitteln.
Hierbei ging es um einen Drängler der wegen zu wenig Abstand zum Vorderen Auto geblitzt wurde was ihm eine Strafte von 400 Euro sowie vier Punkte einbringen würde. Der Fahrer bestritt die Tat und nahm sich einen Anwalt der Einspruch einlegte weil der Fahrer angeblich auf dem Foto nicht eindeutig identifizierbar sein sollte. Daraufhin rief die Polizei sein Facebook Account auf und konnte somit die Fotos abgleichen. Der Anwalt zog den Einspruch zurück.

Das verwenden des Facebook Fotos zum Datenabgleich wurde als legal angesehen da die Daten öffentlich (vom beklagten) für jeden zugänglich ins Netz gestellt wurden

Foto-Abgleich im Internet: Polizei jagt Raser mit Facebook | Panorama*- Hamburger Morgenpost


----------



## Ruhrpott (12. Juni 2011)

Sehr stumpf


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

Muss ich zugeben das ich das gut finde.
Ich kann keine Leute leiden die ihre schlechte Laune oder ähnliches mit ihrem Fahrstil an anderen auslassen.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. Juni 2011)

top ! faceb... twitt..... und der ganze schei* mit dem man sich selbst zum gläsernen Menschen machen kann muhahahahhahah  selbst schuld, wenn man seine bzw. bilder von sich ins netz stellt muahhahahaha

mir fällt da nur eins ein ! STASI 2.0 und das legal weil die mehrheit der Menscheit blöd ist bzw. blödgehalten wird


----------



## Hauptsergant (12. Juni 2011)

Prima! Hoffentlich kann mich niemand mit meinem Avatar-Bild von Steam identifizieren. Facebook und Co habe ich sowieso nicht!


----------



## Master of Time and Space (12. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## SonicNoize (12. Juni 2011)

Oh, das is ja mal was tolles.

Dann erstelle ich ein Profil unter anderem Namen mit meinem Foto und jemand anderes bekommt das Problem


----------



## Master of Time and Space (12. Juni 2011)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> Oh, das is ja mal was tolles.
> 
> Dann erstelle ich ein Profil unter anderem Namen mit meinem Foto und jemand anderes bekommt das Problem


 Ich glaube das funktioniert so im Moment (noch) nicht. Die gucken nur an ob dein Facebook Foto mit dem Blitzerfoto übereinstimmt. Die werden nicht alle Facebook Accounts durchsuchen, ob es da jemanden gibt der so aussieht


----------



## Julianus2008 (12. Juni 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass sie gleichzeitig auch die IP-Adresse, von der das Profil aufgerufen wurde, lokalisiert haben, herausgefunden haben, dass der Fahrer der Profiltyp ist und "zack"!


----------



## IIHectorII (12. Juni 2011)

Die IP- Adresse dürfen sie ohne Gerichtsbeschluss nicht einsehen. Sie werden sich dahingehend also nicht abgesichert haben.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. Juni 2011)

Dummheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. Aber Hauptsache gleich einen Anwalt nehmen.
Wieso steht er nicht zu seinem Fehler?
Das ein öffentliches Foto im Inet verwendet wird ist in Ordnung.


----------



## krucki (13. Juni 2011)

ie Vorgehensweise an sich ist nicht so fraglich, als überhaupt der Sachbestand der oft geahndet wird, schließlich ist das Profilfoto öffentlich zugänglich und nicht von Privatsphäreeinestellungen betroffen. Abstandmessungen werden stur mit Scheuklappen durchgezogen. Wenn vor mir einer rauszieht, weil er meint er kann sich noch in die Lücke vor mir drängeln, dann kann ich nicht eine Vollbremsung hinlegen nur damit ich den vorgeschriebenen Sicherheitsbastand wieder schleunigst erreiche. Da wird gandenlos dann abkassiert. Auch fraglich, der Abstand von einer halben Tachogröße. Bei 120 auf der Autobahn und 60m Abstand, kommt kein einziger Vordermann auf die Idee das ich überholen möchte und fährt rechts rüber. Rechtsfahrgebot wird auf deutschen Straßen sowieso total missachtet und lieber blockiert man dann die Überholspur. Dies müsste viel stärker verfolgt werden, dann gäb es auch weniger Drängler. Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen in Baustellenbereichen sind auch viel gefährlicher als auf einer schnurgeraden, normalen Strecke, wo die blauen Personen aber gerne kontrollieren. Wie oft passiert es mir das ich auf der linken Spur mit Tempo 110 aufgehalten werde bis der vordere Fahrer mal beschließt rechts rüber zu fahren, aber dann im nächsten Baustellenbereich in dem 80 erlaubt ist mich dann wieder gnadenlos mit konstant 110 überholt. Das ist verantwortungslosesund gefährliches Fahren.


----------



## Imperator-Paul (13. Juni 2011)

Mir erschließt sich das ganze nicht so recht ...
Es wird bemängelt, dass der Fahrer auf dem Blitzfoto nicht zu erkennen sei aber ein Zitat:"Abgleich mit dem Profilfoto auf Facebook" überführt ihn?
Wenn ich auf dem ersten Foto schon nicht erkennen kann wer das ist wie kann ich dann auf dem zweiten erkennen dass es eben die gesuchte Person ist? 
Alles sehr fragwürdig und vor Gericht garantiert anfechtbar. Zumal nur das Blitzfoto als Beweisstück dient, Facebook hin oder her!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juni 2011)

Imperator-Paul schrieb:


> ....Alles sehr fragwürdig und vor Gericht garantiert anfechtbar. ...


 Wenn dem so wäre, wieso hat dann der Anwalt die Klage zurück gezogen?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juni 2011)

Der Anwalt hat und kann keine Klage zurückziehen, da er bzw. sein Mandant nicht geklagt haben, sondern im Gegenteil der Mandant der Beklagte/Beschuldigte ist. 
DerAnwalt hat zunächst Einspruch eingelegt, weil ..... 
Zitat:





> Der Fahrer bestritt die Tat und nahm sich einen Anwalt der Einspruch  einlegte weil der Fahrer angeblich auf dem Foto nicht eindeutig  identifizierbar sein sollte. Daraufhin rief die Polizei sein Facebook  Account auf und konnte somit die Fotos abgleichen. Der Anwalt zog den  Einspruch zurück.


Der Einspruch des RA des Beschuldigten ist warscheinlich von diesem zurück genommen worden, da die Beweislage zZ. wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg verspricht. 
Da es sowieso zu einer Verhandlung vor einem Verkehrsgericht kommen wird, bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Beweise der Staatsanwaltschaft anzufechten, 
genauso wie die Mittel und Wege der Beweis- und Indizienbeschaffung; - sprich b. Facebook nachschauen, Bilder vergleichen etc..


----------



## Schleifer (13. Juni 2011)

finde die gesamte Aktion ziemlich dreckig von unseren "Freunden und Helfern". Social Networks sind eben dies was ihr Name sagt. Wenn dies jetzt von Behördern missbraucht wird um ihre Ziele durchzusetzen ist das nicht ok. Das führt dazu das social Networks eben nicht mehr social sind sondern anonymous, weil jeder Strafen befürchten muss der es wagt seinen richtigen Namen oder ein richtiges Bild von sich anzugeben.
Was kommt als nächstes? Partnerbörsen wie eDarling, usw.? Da soll es ja tatsächlich Leute geben, die es (noch) wagen ein richtiges Foto mit richtigem Namen anderen Leuten zugänglich zu machen um gefunden zu werden. Wie leichtsinnig von denen!


----------



## basti_kirk (13. Juni 2011)

ich weis warum ich bei facebook meinen richtigen namen nicht benutze^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

Da hat sich die Profilierungssucht des Users ja mal richtig ausgezahlt. So lange nix gehackt wird oder ähnlich, heiligt der Zweck die Mittel


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juni 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Der Anwalt hat und kann keine Klage zurückziehen, da er bzw. sein Mandant nicht geklagt haben, sondern im Gegenteil der Mandant der Beklagte/Beschuldigte ist.
> DerAnwalt hat zunächst Einspruch eingelegt, weil .....
> Zitater Einspruch des RA des Beschuldigten ist warscheinlich von diesem zurück genommen worden, da die Beweislage zZ. wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg verspricht.
> Da es sowieso zu einer Verhandlung vor einem Verkehrsgericht kommen wird, bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Beweise der Staatsanwaltschaft anzufechten,
> genauso wie die Mittel und Wege der Beweis- und Indizienbeschaffung; - sprich b. Facebook nachschauen, Bilder vergleichen etc..


 Ah ok, danke für die Information. Wieder was gelernt. 
Naja, wie gesagt, wenn ich nen Fehler mach, steh ich dazu und versuch nicht mich da irgendwie noch raus zu winden.


----------



## King_Sony (13. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke für die Information. Wieder was gelernt.
> Naja, wie gesagt, wenn ich nen Fehler mach, steh ich dazu und versuch nicht mich da irgendwie noch raus zu winden.


 
Die Sorte Mensch gibt es nicht oft...


----------



## Icejester (14. Juni 2011)

Schleifer schrieb:


> finde die gesamte Aktion ziemlich dreckig von unseren "Freunden und Helfern". Social Networks sind eben dies was ihr Name sagt. Wenn dies jetzt von Behördern missbraucht wird um ihre Ziele durchzusetzen ist das nicht ok. Das führt dazu das social Networks eben nicht mehr social sind sondern anonymous, weil jeder Strafen befürchten muss der es wagt seinen richtigen Namen oder ein richtiges Bild von sich anzugeben.
> Was kommt als nächstes? Partnerbörsen wie eDarling, usw.? Da soll es ja tatsächlich Leute geben, die es (noch) wagen ein richtiges Foto mit richtigem Namen anderen Leuten zugänglich zu machen um gefunden zu werden. Wie leichtsinnig von denen!


 
Stimmt eigentlich. So habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen, aber Du hast recht.

Ist aber schon ungewöhnlich, daß die Polizei sich solche Mühe macht. Lieber sähe ich es allerdings, wenn sie sich mal soviel Mühe bei der Wiederbeschaffung meiner gestohlenen Jacke machen würde.


----------



## Rizoma (14. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nun mal nicht alle infos von mir auf irgendwelchen Seiten preisgeben und dann mich beschweren wenn sie gegen mich verwendet werden! Und ehlich gesagt gehöhre ich zu den leuten den Social Networks am Arsch vorbei geht ich gehe lieber mit meinen Kumpels einen im RL saufen als mich vorm PC zu setzten und auf nen Bildschirm zu Glotzen.


----------



## MG42 (14. Juni 2011)

Und die Moral von der Geschicht?
Willst du Rasen,
traue Facebook
Nicht!!!

Drängeln ist meines Erachtens aber das hinterlistigere und das sollte man härter durchgreifen, wobei Rasen natürlich alle die sich im Wirkungsradius des Verantwortlichen befinden gefährdet werden, Gefährdet ist man bei der Fortbewegung aber sowieso, daher ist das eher relativ.
Was ich hasse, sind Autofahrer die einfach nicht "cool" bleiben können, und denken sie sind schneller wenn sie dichter auffahren, sich von jedem kleinen Scheiß ablenken lassen und ihr eigenes Spiegelbild auftakeln wenn sie im Wagen links gespiegelt werden, und dann jeder Vernunft zum Trotz glauben, dass sie dann wenn mal was brassiert latenzlos bremsen können  , eher wäre ein Schock und dann wahrscheinlich noch gas geben in letzter Sekunde oder wasweißich!!!


----------



## Schleifer (14. Juni 2011)

was autofahrer tun und lassen sollten steht da wieder auf einem anderen Blatt papier.

Wenn Drängler das hinterlistikste (schweres wort^^) sind was du dir denken kannst, was sind dann Leute, für die es eine Freude ist mit 80-110km/h genüsslich auf der autobahn die linke spur zu blockieren. Für so etwas gibt es keine Strafen. Das ist ok, oder etwa nicht? Oder wie ist es mit dem Ausscheren zum Überholen wenn grad von hinten einer mit 180 ankommt? Oder, oder, oder ...

Das sieht jeder anders und wird es auch jeder anders sehen. Ich sachs mal so: Es gehören immer zwei dazu. Der Drängler wäre nicht Drängler, wenn er nicht von anderen am Fahren behindert würde


----------



## MG42 (14. Juni 2011)

@ Schleifer das mit den linken Spur Blockierer Blindfischdeppen mal ausgenommen. Aber wenn man eben nicht überholen kann (darf) und man fährt < als ne halbe Wagenlänge auf, dann ist das schon Drängeln. Und wenn der wirklich die linke Spur blockiert kann man ja hupen und rechts (!) überholen... Der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Stimmt es gehören immer 2 dazu, aber wenn man die Überhollspur auf der AB als "normale Fahrspur" benutzt wie es ja manche machen, dann kriegt man schon mal nen Hals.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

Viele Benutzen die Fotos von Brad Pitt.
Der arme.


----------



## Schleifer (14. Juni 2011)

Drängeln nervt mich auch, besonders die, die echt so ne halbe wagenlängen auffahren. Bei sowas bin ich dann aber auch Ar*** genug vorsichtig vom Gas zu gehen (damit er nicht hinten drauf fährt) um dann kurz auf die bremse zu tippen, damit nur kurz die Bremsleuchten aufleuchten. Gefährdet nicht wirklich, hat bisher aber noch jedesmal wirkung gezeigt 

Selbst Drängeln (1-2 Wagenlängen) mach ich seltener. man kommt mit nem Twingo halt nicht so oft zum drängeln


----------



## Genildor (16. Juni 2011)

Wie war das noch? 



Genildor schrieb:


> Dank  der Gesichtserkennung können  Kosmetikfirmen jetzt direkt hässliche  Leute anschreiben und denen ihre  Produkte empfehlen.
> DANKE Facebook!
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen ist  auch der Vorteil für die Behörden... dank der  digitalen Verarbeitung  von Pässen  können diese nun in FB nach fraglichen Personen aus schau  halten und  ggf. die ein oder andere fragliche Person verfolgen - ohne   Gerichtsbeschluss! DANKE Facebook!
> ...


 
Die Büchse der Pandora ist offen Leute! Echt jetzt! Die checken langsam was man damit machen kann.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. Juni 2011)

Kann ja jeder irgendein Bild mit irgendeinem Namen registrieren, haben die nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## zøtac (17. Juni 2011)

Schleifer schrieb:


> finde die gesamte Aktion ziemlich dreckig von unseren "Freunden und Helfern". Social Networks sind eben dies was ihr Name sagt. Wenn dies jetzt von Behördern missbraucht wird um ihre Ziele durchzusetzen ist das nicht ok. Das führt dazu das social Networks eben nicht mehr social sind sondern anonymous, weil jeder Strafen befürchten muss der es wagt seinen richtigen Namen oder ein richtiges Bild von sich anzugeben.
> Was kommt als nächstes? Partnerbörsen wie eDarling, usw.? Da soll es ja tatsächlich Leute geben, die es (noch) wagen ein richtiges Foto mit richtigem Namen anderen Leuten zugänglich zu machen um gefunden zu werden. Wie leichtsinnig von denen!


Wieso denn? Jeder Registriert sich freiwillig auf Asozial Networks, und wer ne Straftat begangen hat muss auch mit ner Strafe rechnen. Versteh dein Problem nicht


----------

